# Odometer not working



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

My friend has a 95 Sentra. I don't know much about it, but all of the sudden her Odometer doesn't work. The speedometer does though. Does anyone know what would make it stop out of the blue? and what I could do to fix it?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

You cant tamper with the odometer, its against federal law, infact i think they break if you try to roll them back or forward, you will probably have to find a new cluster with similar mileage, take it into a dealership and have them fix it, or consider yourself blessed by god that you can rack up 300k miles on your car and still get a decent trade in price for it when you decide to sell


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

this happened to me to when i was at 10k miles. it just happened all of a sudden. i wouldnt try fixing it yourself there is alot of small pieces that you can lose when you take it apart (i know this by personal experience) thats why i gave up.
i just went down to a local junk yard and got another one with the lowest amout of mile. but with my luck none were low. so now i am stuck with 100k miles on my 10k mile car 
so its either i try to fix it again or take it to a professional

btw: it is possible to fix on your own , just be really careful


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

i had the same problem too with my old cluster, i just kept on pushing the reset and it started moving again, guess i was just lucky at that time. But then again, if it doesn't work, try doing a cluster swap just make sure you find the one with similar mileage.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It occurs when you reset your trip odometer after the car is already in motion. Reset the odometer before the car is moving and it won't happen again.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

You can legally roll back an odometer that you got from another car as long as you roll it back to the actual mileage on your car. 

I should know - I did it to my Maxima. I just removed the cluster from my dash (my Maxima was a GXE, so I had a black cluster, I wanted the White Faced Guage Cluster that the SEs had), Took the cluster out of the donor car, popped off the clear plastic, and rolled the odometer back with a pen.


----------

